# Saratoga - Direct Purchase Wait Lists Through Disney?



## littlestar (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone know if all use years for Saratoga add-ons through Disney are requiring a wait-list right now?  I'm interested in a small 25 point add-on and was wondering what the guides are saying.


----------



## presley (Mar 16, 2013)

I just read that someone trying to purchase was told it was wait list only.  I don't know if it was use year specific.  It sounded like it was across the board.  Since they are doing major price hikes in a few days, I'd suggest calling and getting on the list right now.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 17, 2013)

I was talking to my guide after the DVC webinar and she said that they are waitlisted for every resort except for Aulani   - and that there was limited availability for BLT and AKV. 

I was interested in adding on to our OKW points. The price differene is HUGE between resale and developer.

elaine


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 17, 2013)

I have heard that the price increases are to make the pricing for Grand Floridian not such a shock when they start sales.  The price for GF will be very high and if they up the price of the older resorts it won't look so exorbitant.  Sounds like a reasonable approach from Disneys point of view.  We were at WDW recently and took a tour at BLT- at that time (a month ago) the only thing that they were selling was Animal Kingdom.  It was wait list for everything else.  He never mentioned Aulani so I assume that was wait list also.  We were interested in BLT and wanted to know what was going on with GF but he didn't have any news about the latter and didn't seem interested in selling the former.  Anyway we've started looking at re-sales and may buy at some point.  After shelling out $$$ for a hotel stay in a smallish room the DVC resale prices don't look so bad.  The retail prices look crazy no matter how you spin it.  What is the retail price for SSR versus resale?  Haven't been watching that one.

tlwmkw


----------



## littlestar (Mar 17, 2013)

Retail price for Saratoga is $110 a point and it goes to $130 after the increase.  Resale is probably running around $55 for big contracts and $65 to $75 for small contracts (if you can find a small contract).  That's the problem, small contracts are near impossible to find here lately and they go fast. And then you have the problem of finding your use year, too. 

For a small loaded contract it just seems easier to go through Disney.  I called about a 50 point Fidelity SSR resale contract I saw, but it was gone.  

I can't believe the cash prices either.  I priced a cash night at a Disney moderate for the end of April and it was $200 a night.  That's crazy.

I called my guide, but he's off. I left a message.


----------



## got4boys (Mar 17, 2013)

I spoke to our guide ande the wait list price is good for only 6 months.


----------



## kanerf (Mar 20, 2013)

I called and was provided a guide, not sure I had one before.  I asked to be put on the waitlist for OKW in my use year for a 50 pointer.  Last I have heard.


----------

